

Docker-client – docker client API in Tcl - networked
https://github.com/efrecon/docker-client

======
klibertp
There's a page on Tcl on hyperpolyglot:
[http://hyperpolyglot.org/more](http://hyperpolyglot.org/more)

and also Learn Tcl in Y minutes:
[http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/tcl/](http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/tcl/)

(this may be the fastest way of getting basic understanding of Tcl)

------
gaius
Very underrated language, Tcl.

~~~
octetta
There were some visual aspects to Tcl that always bothered me despite smart
people telling me that it has fairly well thought out structure. I've
gravitated towards Lua (because I was easily able to integrate C libs there),
but been pushed into the Python camp simply because there's lots of stuff I
don't have to write to get stuff done.

~~~
gaius
I've not used Lua but I would be surprised if it's easier to link it with C
libs than Tcl! Because it is what Tcl was designed for, you have some
functionality in C and want to add scriptability to it. It just happens to be
an excellent, highly productive, general purpose language as well!

~~~
octetta
That's what I was told, but I guess I was suffering from "learn-the-new-thing-
itis" so I invested in Lua... I've been meaning to give Tcl a fair shake
though so this Docker API might be a good motivator.

